# Thankyou letter



## non rien!

Good evening

I do not speak a word of Romanian but I was wondering if someone could help me translate this sort little note:


Dear Alina

Thankyou for the bottle of sparkling wine, it was lovely.
Please find the pictures attached.

Best wishes

Karl


It would be very appreciated!!!!!

Thankyou, Karlotti


----------



## anto33

Hello


_Dragă Alina,_

_Iţi mulţumesc pentru sticla de vin spumant, a fost grozav. Iţi trimit pozele ataşat.

Toate cele bune,_


----------



## non rien!

Thankyou so much!!!


----------



## JulianoS

Hello!

Sorry for the late comment, but it should be "vin spumos" not "vin spumant"...

And I think it sounds better to say "Îţi trimit pozele; sunt ataşate la acest email."


----------



## OldAvatar

What's wrong with "vin spumant"?
As far as I know "spumant" is natural while "spumos" is enriched with CO2... I don't know about that *sparkling wine *whether it is artificial or natural.


----------



## anto33

JulianoS said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry for the late comment, but it should be "vin spumos" not "vin spumant"...
> 
> And I think it sounds better to say "Îţi trimit pozele; sunt ataşate la acest email."


 
You can see on the sparkling wine bottle: "Vin spumant".
Regarding your comment to the second part of the sentence, you know *very well that there are so many ways to express this in Romanian*. Of course, the pictures are attached to that e-mail, no need to mention this. This e-mail seemed to me to be addressed to a friend. Don't tell me that when you send pictures to a friend of yours you say "Îţi trimit pozele; sunt ataşate la acest email" 

Regards,
Antonio


----------



## JulianoS

anto33 said:


> You can see on the sparkling wine bottle: "Vin spumant".
> Regarding your comment to the second part of the sentence, you know *very well that there are so many ways to express this in Romanian*. Of course, the pictures are attached to that e-mail, no need to mention this. This e-mail seemed to me to be addressed to a friend. Don't tell me that when you send pictures to a friend of yours you say "Îţi trimit pozele; sunt ataşate la acest email"
> 
> Regards,
> Antonio


 
OK, îmi cer scuze, nu vroiam să creez o polemică, doar că am auzit de mai multe ori folosită expresia _vin spumos... _spumant mă duce cu gândul la_ spumant de baie..._ Am căutat şi pe DEXonline şi ambele variante sunt acceptate. Deci, se pare că este doar o impresie personală.

Referitor la pozele ataşate... sună bizar în româneşte _Iţi trimit pozele ataşat._ Poate că este destul să scrie _Îţi trimit pozele_ pentru că se inţelege că sunt ataşate la e-mail-ul respectiv. Oricum, poate şi în cazul acesta este doar o chestiune de gust personal. 

O zi excelentă!


----------

